# Outlook Express: Send to multiple people without them knowing?



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

How do you send an email to multiple people but each person that receives it thinks they are the only one receiving it using Outlook Express. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

In Outlook express you want to use something called blind carbon copy. Here are the instuctions to turn it on.
To use the Bcc box, on the View menu, select All Headers.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

The only thing with BCC is it doesn't show who its to at all and instead just shows whoever you put in the To: box. Is there any way to make it so it looks like I sent to each of them individually? So basically is there a way to send to many people but it only display each individual persons by itself in the To: section? Or is this not possible?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I don't know how to do this, but I receive emails from my county's Republican Party all of the time that others receive and I am the only one in the to box.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Man the government knows all the tricks and they never let us in on any of them. Haha. All right well if you figure it out, feel free to let me know. For now I'll use BCC. Thanks guys.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think this can be done with other mail clients, but I am not aware of this feature in Outlook Express.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Any clue which clients?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I can do this with Lotus Notes, which we have at work. I don't use OE so couldn't help with that.


----------

